# I feel like noone 'gets me'?



## thisishowidissapear (Jan 16, 2011)

i think that sometimes my shyness and anxiety comes across as me being rude, or just anti-social. today i was talking to a teacher about school work, and he said to me after class 'I got the feeling that you didn't want to talk to me' and that i was talking in a rude tone :| i thought that our conversation had gone quite well, as i managed to talk to him without saying something stupid and getting embarrassed (i get anxious and tend to go a bit red when talking to teachers)
anyway, it really upset me and i just felt like crying  and then i got really paranoid and realised that maybe everyone thinks i'm a horrible person and really rude because i'm quite quiet, and i've been told that i 'look depressed' a few times which would put people off talking to me. people in my school don't tend to start conversations with me much, apart from the people i know~ and all of my friends said that because they've known me for a long time they know that i can be awkward and that's just who i am, but i'm really worried that people i don't know won't ever want to talk to me because i come of as rude/depressing. sorry this is long :roll


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, this happens to me a lot. People get really hostile to me if I just say something normal, cos they think my tone is rude or something, and they always think I'm serious even if I'm joking. The other day I just made some kind of lame little joke (I can't even remember what it was) and someone just started shouting at me "GET A LIFE, YOU SAD B*****D!" The reaction made me laugh slightly, so they got really angry and had a sulk. This kind of thing is fairly common though, and most of the time it isn't funny, people just seem really p***ed off when I say anything.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm very nice and polite to all of my teachers/authority figures in school. Well one day at home my mom told me that the librarian and a woman named Ms. Brown said I talk to them with a rude tone. I was shocked because I try so hard to be polite. So it could possibly be your anxiety making you sound that way. I've also been told I looked depressed along with sad and angry. People don't generally come up to me either unless they already know me from having the same classes with me for all 4 years up until now, my senior year. But I never let the conversation last long. 

I wouldn't put it that way "gets me." It's just maybe the inflections of your voice. If they say that just be like, "that's not it at all, I'm just experiencing some...discomfort" lol or something like that.


----------



## hitthelights (Feb 21, 2011)

My life. I wish i had advice for you


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

In fifth grade one time my teacher asked my mom why I "hated" her and it made me sad because it wasn't true, she was actually one of my favorite teachers. :sigh Tons of people think I hate them and that I always look angry but I'm just extremly anxious, that's all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this is in the Teens section, but sometimes this feeling never goes away.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

You need to try and be more friendly with people. Just relax.


----------



## hitthelights (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I'm really nice. But people just think I'm rude because I don't start conversations and they don't understand I want too talk...


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

hitthelights said:


> I think I'm really nice. But people just think I'm rude because I don't start conversations and they don't understand I want too talk...


This is exactly the same with me. I think I am nice and want to talk to people so anxiety holds me back and I believe I give off the impression of being unfriendly and very serious. Nobody understands me but that is my fault not theirs.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

My mother tells me that I have a rude tone all the time. She's the complete opposite of me though, I'm not sure how that happened, she's outgoing, sarcastic, and loud. So honestly I don't know how I could offend her. She says I never spend enough time with my brothers and herself, and then when I try to explain how I feel, she says I have that "rude tone". We just talk ourselves in circles, and considering our personalities really clash, this happens often.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes I get that feeling too. It's quite sad. Just explaining my situation to them seems like a complete waste of time since they wont get it anyway.


----------



## traininvain (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes! Everyone at my school thinks i dislike them because i don't talk to them. I don't dislike anyone. I would hate to think that someone thinks I hate them.


----------



## Funkasaurus (Jul 29, 2010)

My parents told me that my older brother thinks that I do not like spending time with him and I don't understand where he would get that idea from.
I think I had a similar thing happen in school, people did not think that I was rude but suprisingly I don't think it was apparent to people that I was incredibly nervous and shy.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been called a snob behind my back for being too shy to talk to people I'm unfamiliar with. To make matters worse, I try to hide my true feelings with the opposite body language (head held up, stoic expression), which I guess people would translate into arrogance and snobbery. I only do it since I'm afraid people will find out I'm actually terrified of initiating conversations, so I guess I'm essentially digging my own grave.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes its so frusturating because I can't tell that they think I'm stuck up so they just act distant towards me and I take it as them not liking me for whatever reason and it just makes my confidence drop even lower:|


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*My French Teacher Blew up in my Face*

I feel the same way. One year my french teacher blew up in my face and said I was being rude. She was a really peppy person which is the complete opposite of me, which made it that much harder for me to talk to her. There was only 2 people in that class and she would always say hello when we walked into the class, and that made me nervous because I didn't know how to say hi back. She told me that I was being rude and needed to talk to her, and all I could do was start crying and tell her that I was uncomfortable. All she said was oh, well you don't need to be uncomfortable, it's just us 2. I've been called rude by atleast 2 other people, there is a woman that once told me, "I know you hate me, but I want you to know I love you.", and there is a guy I know that insists I am anti-social and like feeling alone.


----------



## Piko (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never really gotten rude comments before. Just people occasionally asking why I won't talk to them or if I'm annoyed by them. 

But there was one teacher last year who thought I hated her just because I spoke really monotone to her. She would get really upset if I looked away from her when I was talking to her, and then go on to question me if I had a problem with her or something. :no


----------

